# Idling Problems on a 95 Nissan Altima. 5 Speed



## element_nismo (Apr 30, 2005)

I have idling problems with my 95, I checked to see if there was any loose connections with the hoses but nothing there, just wonderin if it was the MAF sensor. I have a 94 Altima, too could i switch the MAF and see if thats the problem. If any ideas please leave a reply.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

element_nismo said:


> I have idling problems with my 95, I checked to see if there was any loose connections with the hoses but nothing there, just wonderin if it was the MAF sensor. I have a 94 Altima, too could i switch the MAF and see if thats the problem. If any ideas please leave a reply.


idling problem how? be a little more descriptive. is it going high and then low repeatedly or does it stay high or does it stay low or does it idle very low and make the whole car shake? we need to know these kinds of things to give you the most accurate answer.


----------



## element_nismo (Apr 30, 2005)

Ok sorry about the description but i found out what was wrong with it, after taking the MAF off I noticed that the senor that is located above was that has the metal bracket for it was placed on the outside of the MAF, that left a small gap between the air box and MAF, all i did was took the metal bracket and put it to the inside of the MAF and it closed that gap, which was causing to much air to be sucked in, causing it to idle wrong! Thanks for the information about being more descripted. If i have to leave another thread ill be more precise.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

element_nismo said:


> Ok sorry about the description but i found out what was wrong with it, after taking the MAF off I noticed that the senor that is located above was that has the metal bracket for it was placed on the outside of the MAF, that left a small gap between the air box and MAF, all i did was took the metal bracket and put it to the inside of the MAF and it closed that gap, which was causing to much air to be sucked in, causing it to idle wrong! Thanks for the information about being more descripted. If i have to leave another thread ill be more precise.


hey not a problem. glad you got it fixed.


----------

